
Show HN: Meet the Problem Canvas - makelytics
https://medium.com/makelytics/introduction-to-the-problem-canvas-166f47d7597d
======
makelytics
TLDR: The Problem Canvas takes a scientific approach to “deconstruct” a
problem worth solving. We are trying to bring objective measurement to a
discipline which thus far has been 'artsy' [Customer Development].

